# Jingle Goats



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

A friend sent me this; said it reminded her of Rain (aka dog with pogo sticks for legs) :

A GIGGLE with the GOATS Jingle Bells Holiday Performance - YouTube

.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

What a cute video! Thanks for my laugh of the day! The baby goats remind me of poodle puppy antics, too! :act-up:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

nu2poodles said:


> A friend sent me this; said it reminded her of Rain (aka dog with pogo sticks for legs) :
> 
> A GIGGLE with the GOATS Jingle Bells Holiday Performance - YouTube
> 
> .


Someone sent it to me too! I grew up with pet goats (Nubians and Pygmy) as they kept the horses company _and _cleared out the brush in the woods. They're a lot like dogs and fun to be around. 
Love this video.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Probably the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Loved it...thanks for the smiles...


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*Nothing cuter than baby goats!! Hubby keeps saying he'd love have a goat on our little farm...I should show him this vid, and then explain that not only do they cutely jump on stumps, and rubber feeders....but when they a little bigger they will cutely jump on his car (any car) everytime one drives up (goat greeting )....*


----------

